# Se cuidò mucho de explicar



## Larroja

Ciao amici!
Ecco la frase incriminata: "Laura se cuidò mucho de explicar a la policía, y después al juez, que se había reunido con sus amigos a las diez de la noche".
Ora, il contesto non mi permette di capire se il senso della frase è uno o il suo contrario. Cioè: 
"Laura *si preoccupò di spiegare per bene alla polizia*, e poi al giudice, che aveva incontrato i suoi amici alle dieci di notte". 
Oppure: 
"Laura *se ne guardò bene dal raccontare alla polizia*, e poi al giudice, che aveva incontrato i suoi amici alle dieci di notte". 

A voi l'ardua sentenza! Mica tanto ardua, immagino... 
E grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Significa que se guardó la información para ella. Lo contrario de "Se preocupó mucho..."
Está en la línea del italiano "´Tento a te!" pero más culto.


----------



## gatogab

> "Laura se cuidò mucho de explicar a la policía..."


Laura ebbe molta cura nello spiegare alla polizia...
Así me parece a mi.
gg


----------



## Larroja

Queridos Neuromante y Gatobab, 
me parece comprender que el primero dice que no habló, el segundo que lo contò todo muy bien. Sigue la duda...


----------



## Neuromante

Laura ebbe molta cura nello spiegare alla polizia...
Esto sería:
Laura tuvo mucho cuidado al explicar....


De hecho hay una frase bastante conocida que dice:
*Cuídate, oh César, de los idus de Marzo*
Que no creo que deje lugar a dudas.

Ese verbo no es "cuidar" si no "cuidarse"


----------



## 0scar

"Laura se cuidò mucho de explicar..."="Laura evitó con mucho cuidado explicar..."


----------



## gatogab

En mi afán de gluguear encontré varias frases con '_se cuidó'_. Algunas las comparto con Uds.


*En botánica, Goethe se cuidó de explicar con todo el lirismo que cabe... *
*Lo entendió pronto el poeta, como se cuidó... *
*...se cuidó de explicar el futuro Azorín... *

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> En mi afán de gluguear encontré varias frases con '_se cuidó'_. Algunas las comparto con Uds.
> 
> *En botánica, Goethe se cuidó de explicar con todo el lirismo que cabe... *
> *Lo entendió pronto el poeta, como se cuidó... *
> *...se cuidó de explicar el futuro Azorín... *
> 
> gg



Estas tres frases, de hecho, confirman la tésis gatogabiana...  Pero, digo, si un argentino y un canario lo interpretan al revés, algo querrá decir, aunque todavía no se qué es. Entonces, propongo: y si la diferencia la diera ese "mucho"?


----------



## gatogab

Hola Laroja.
No he leído lo que estás leyendo, por lo tanto no sé por qué Laura hizo de tal modo.
gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Hola Laroja.
> No he leído lo que estás leyendo, por lo tanto no sé por qué Laura hizo de tal modo.
> gg



Ciao gg! 
El problema es que el contexto no me permite averiguarlo... si algo me hubiera ayudado en comprender si el detalle de haberse reunido con los amigos era importante guardarlo o contarlo, el problema se habría resuelto por sí solo. Lo que digo es que un problema hay en esa frase, si unos dicen que nones y otros que pares... ¿o no?


----------



## gatogab

Ma debe avere un seguito quella azione.
Habrá despistado policía y juez.
Avrà sviato l'indagini.
Los habrá puesto sobre una buena pista.
Avrà collaborato con la justizia
Non penso che sia l'ultima frase del racconto e ci lascia nelle tenebre del dubbio.
gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Ma debe avere un seguito quella azione.
> Habrá despistado policía y juez.
> Avrà sviato l'indagini.
> Los habrá puesto sobre una buena pista.
> Avrà collaborato con la justizia
> Non penso che sia l'ultima frase del racconto e ci lascia nelle tenebre del dubbio.
> gg



L'azione avviene intorno a pagina 300, seguono altre  700 pagine circa  ... sono arrivata a 400 e qualcosa e ancora non se n'è fatto nulla. Può darsi che si chiarisca, ma può darsi anche di no. Se non accade, vuol dire che quello che ha detto Laura non avrà importanza di sorta nello svolgimento della storia: come puoi immaginare, nel corso di 1.000 pagine Laura non è che un granello di sabbia nella distesa della trama. Se invece accadrà, avrò definitivamente risolto i miei dubbi. Ma speravo che, anche da sola, la frase ci mettesse sulla buona strada... illusa!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> L'azione avviene intorno a pagina 300, seguono altre  700 pagine circa  ... sono arrivata a 400 e qualcosa e ancora non se n'è fatto nulla. Può darsi che si chiarisca, ma può darsi anche di no. Se non accade, vuol dire che quello che ha detto Laura non avrà importanza di sorta nello svolgimento della storia: come puoi immaginare, nel corso di 1.000 pagine Laura non è che un granello di sabbia nella distesa della trama. Se invece accadrà, avrò definitivamente risolto i miei dubbi. Ma speravo che, anche da sola, la frase ci mettesse sulla buona strada... illusa!


 
Fortuna.
E tienici informati sugli sviluppi successivi, eh!
Ormai...!

gg


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Me temo que estamos ante una frase que se puede interpretar de las dos maneras, me temo. El español tiene estas cosas a veces. Si por contexto no lo puedes sacar, como parece ser, es complicado (si te enteras nos lo cuentas ).

Yo al principio estaba con Oscar, es decir, que hizo lo posible para que la poli y el juez no se enteraran, pero me despista lo de "y después al juez", que da la sensación de insistencia, al ir entre comas, que lo enfatiza. Estoy interpretando, pero creo que en este caso, se trata de que puso empeño en que tanto la policía como el juez se enteraran de lo que pasó. Si fuese lo contrario creo que lo diría simplemente "se cuidó de contar a la policía y al juez". Uf, no sé si me estoy explicando.

Me temo que estoy hablando por pura sensación, no tengo razones sólidas para avalarla, lo siento.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Me temo que estoy hablando por pura sensación, no tengo razones sólidas para avalarla, lo siento.
> Saludos.
> Ant


 Ciao Ant.
Creo que todos nos encontramos en las mismas condiciones.
Fíjate que nadie se atreve a ser perentorio en los aporte.
Saludos.
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Es que para mi queda claro que si lo explicó con todo lujo de detalles etc, hubiera puesto "Se preocupo mucho de que..." "Tuvo cuidado de..." "Dejó claro..."


De todos modos estoy seguro de que Laura es la asesina


----------



## 0scar

Lo pensé de nuevo, y con la ayuda de Google, me rectifico. "Laura se cuidò mucho de explicar a la policía" significaría "Laura se preocupó de explicar..."

Lo que confunde es que esta expresión se usa más para negar que para afirmar, por ejemplo para decir "Laura se cuidó de NO explicar..." o "Laura NO se cuidó de explicar..."


----------



## Larroja

Grazie a tutti! Appena scoprirò quando e se Laura ha ucciso qualcuno, sarete i primi a saperlo!


----------



## liubiza

Forse azzarderei la sostituzione di "si preoccupò" con "si premurò", ma magari è uno sghiribizzo personale


----------

